# Looking for Grover-HELP!



## MisticalMisty (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi all.

I'm dating a BHM that really likes the character grover from Sesame Street. The only thing he wants for Christmas is a grover t-shirt...not a super grover t-shirt either..just plain grover.

I've searched hi and low..and can't find one..anyone have any ideas?

Your help is GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Nov 18, 2008)

There's a ton on ebay. I don't know what size he's looking for, though.

I love this one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/GROVER-STAR-Cartoon-Vintage-Retro-Men-T-Shirt-Black-M_W0QQitemZ260314875831QQcmdZViewItemQQptZMen_s_Clothing?hash=item260314875831&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 18, 2008)

He wears a 2x.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 18, 2008)

Misty what about a good iron on? Or finding a Tshirt that you can take to an iron on place? If you can't find anything else it might be a good option.


----------



## bexy (Nov 18, 2008)

edit....supergrover never mind! I will keep looking!

Up to XXL
http://www.topman.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?beginIndex=0&viewAllFlag=&catalogId=32052&storeId=13051&productId=818073&langId=-1&categoryId=&parent_category_rn=

Up to 3XL
http://teenormous.com/go?id=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.80stees.com%2Fproducts%2FGrover-Sesame-Street-T-shirt.asp

Then there is this site, you choose the t shirt style and they will print this Grover pic onto it for you, sizes up to XXL that I can see.
http://www.mondotees.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=3044


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 18, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> Misty what about a good iron on? Or finding a Tshirt that you can take to an iron on place? If you can't find anything else it might be a good option.



Do you think they'd do licensed images like him?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 18, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> I found this one, goes up to a 3XL, is that any good?
> 
> http://www.80stees.com/products/Super-Grover-t-shirt.asp



not that one..because it's super grover..but the red one at the bottom is ok. I wish I could find something that didn't look so disfigured..LOl

but hey..it's grover


----------



## blimpy4000 (Nov 18, 2008)

printing shops usually only print in bulk, like a dozen for fifty dollars
very little places will print just the one design cause you have to pay for the colors and the film

sorry I have no find on an actual shirt, just trying to warn you about such things


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 18, 2008)

blimpy4000 said:


> printing shops usually only print in bulk, like a dozen for fifty dollars
> very little places will print just the one design cause you have to pay for the colors and the film
> 
> sorry I have no find on an actual shirt, just trying to warn you about such things



Which is why I didn't suggest screen or offset printing, way too pricey. 

Iron on would be cheap, and if she can find an actual Grover iron-on she's avoided any possible licensing issues that could come up with more "up and up" shops.


----------



## bexy (Nov 18, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> not that one..because it's super grover..but the red one at the bottom is ok. I wish I could find something that didn't look so disfigured..LOl
> 
> but hey..it's grover



hehe i realised as soon as i posted it so i went back and edited it...i found 2 or 3 more that might be of use, they are in my edited post.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 18, 2008)

As a last resort: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Grover-Sesame-Street-iron-on-transfer_W0QQitemZ160103419588QQcmdZViewItem


You buy it and apply it yourself to a tshirt.... as long as it's "quality" it will probably work out ok. Worth a shot if you can't find anything else to fit the bill. 

I'll keep poking around.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 18, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> hehe i realised as soon as i posted it so i went back and edited it...i found 2 or 3 more that might be of use, they are in my edited post.



awesome!

I think I'll take the last one ftw!

Thanks you guys  I knew I could count on you!


----------



## bexy (Nov 18, 2008)

Yey! Hope it works out ok and he loves it


----------



## vogonpoert (Nov 19, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I'm dating a BHM that really likes the character grover from Sesame Street. The only thing he wants for Christmas is a grover t-shirt...not a super grover t-shirt either..just plain grover.



You can always use Teenormous (a t-shirt search engine) to help you find a particular t-shirt.
A search for Grover t-shirts brings up 6 of them. The last one looks like it might be what you're looking for.


----------

